# What is dp n dt next to the numbers?



## stillwaiting081 (Jun 16, 2010)

As I m new in this site-I really need 2 know this! And also what is dpo?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a thread on the Introductions board called "What every new member needs to know" and there's a list of common abbreviations plus lots of other helpful information about the site....here's the link....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

When you see something like 10dp3dt this means 10 days past/post a 3 day embryo transfer (IVF/ICSI/FET). DPO means days past/post ovulation. DPEC means days past egg collection

You count EC (egg collection) as day 0 to calculate how old embies are and then when you've had ET (embryo transfer) you count that as day 0 to work out where you are in 2ww (2 week wait) eg

EC....Monday 14 June
ET...Saturday 19 June

= 5 day (blastocyst) transfer

So today would be 2dp5dt.....2 days past a 5 day transfer....(and embies would be 7 days old)

Hope that helps explain things....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## stillwaiting081 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thx 4 the reply,Natasha!

Hi Natasha,

Ok,so now let me put my own EC n ET dates n plz check it out 4 me if I m wrong or right...

EC on 8th june
ET on 10th june

So 2day mine wud b like 11dp2dt n my embies r 13 days old...Am I rite?

U really have been a gr8 help 2 me...thx a lottt n plzzzzzz pray 4 me...my otd is on this 24th of june n I m eager 2 know my result...cant wait nemore!!!

Lots of luv n huggsss 2 u!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem   

You're exactly right.....so you'll be testing at 14dp2dt (which is fairly standard) so your embies will be 16 days old.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------

